# My New Extreme Hatched!



## HeatherN (Jun 14, 2012)

i had reserved an extreme giant from varnyard earlier in the month, and i was ecstatic to find an email informing me of my new tegu hatching today!  idk if anyone else reserved one from the same clutch, but I'm pumped!


----------



## poke (Jun 14, 2012)

Congratz now the waiting begins shouldnt be long now till you have your baby extreme


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 14, 2012)

Extremes are the best! congts.. My baby is 3 yrs old already and he is a joy in my life


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks all! i think with an actual shipping date it'll be easier waiting... or maybe not, who cares. lol


----------



## Miles Dad (Jun 14, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> i had reserved an extreme giant from varnyard earlier in the month, and i was ecstatic to find an email informing me of my new tegu hatching today!  idk if anyone else reserved one from the same clutch, but I'm pumped!



Wonder if there are any under sold hatchlings in that clutch????


----------



## reptastic (Jun 14, 2012)

Congratz...my fave time of the year...seeing all the lil hatchlings...extremes rock!!!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 14, 2012)

Congratulations, extremes are the best!


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have an extreme-giant reserved in the same batch. My husband is having second thoughts though so not sure if I'm going to be able to get my Tegu. I've had a deposit in for over a year - really hoping I can convince him.


----------



## Miles Dad (Jun 16, 2012)

apocalypse910 said:


> I have an extreme-giant reserved in the same batch. My husband is having second thoughts though so not sure if I'm going to be able to get my Tegu. I've had a deposit in for over a year - really hoping I can convince him.



Hope it works out for you!!


----------



## tommylee22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Awesome I'll have to check my email at work and get in touch with Bobby! I've had a deposit of a extreme since first of Mar.


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 16, 2012)

actually tommy, thats the exact same day i reserved mine! funny. 
and apocalypse, i really hope you can convince him, especially after over a year of waiting! sooo close!


----------



## ragnew (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cool! I remember getting my email letting me know that Brahm had hatched this time last year! Such an exciting time! Cherish this time with the hatchling hahaha, these babies grow FAST!!! :-D


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 20, 2012)

i love the name, brahm. so fitting! i know I'm excited! lol


----------



## ragnew (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you very much HeatherN! I just had to go with Brahm. It was fitting!


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 21, 2012)

it is a perfect name for a big ol male tegu


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jun 27, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> actually tommy, thats the exact same day i reserved mine! funny.
> and apocalypse, i really hope you can convince him, especially after over a year of waiting! sooo close!



Thanks- He just gave me the ok! So insanely excited right now.


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 27, 2012)

nice! never thought id see the day where id meet another who has their man getting iffy on the tegu


----------



## tommylee22 (Jun 27, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> actually tommy, thats the exact same day i reserved mine! funny.
> and apocalypse, i really hope you can convince him, especially after over a year of waiting! sooo close!



I will be getting my Tegu within the next few weeks as Bobby emailed me to let me know he's hatched.  So hopefully we all will be getting our babies soon.


----------

